# Casting Application During Global Period



## zaida120 (Sep 9, 2008)

Need clarfication 
When a patient is treated for a fracture. How many casting applications does that include? I was told it only covered the initial casting and that you can bill for any subsequent casts during the post op period with the appropriate modifier. Is this correct?
Secondly: Is there a resourceful website (besides the AAPC) that I can reference to when these kind of questions arise. I know the CMMS and NCI sites are helpful but sometimes not always clear or easy to navigate through.
Thank you for your help, it is much appreciated!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 9, 2008)

Re-application of cast requires modifier 58; for our region, anyway.

Supplies
The allowance for reduction of a fracture includes an allowance for the application of the first cast or traction device. Therefore, castings put on at the time of surgery are included in the surgical procedure's fee schedule allowance, which also includes cast removal. *Subsequent castings may*
*be allowed separately*. A casting is considered "subsequent" any time after the date of the surgery.

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/pubs/surgeryguide.pdf


----------



## zaida120 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you so much for your quick reply. This is exactly what I needed


----------

